# options



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

in the next upcoming months im planning on turboing the ga16. i was thinking instead of purchasing the kit all at once that i could buy parts one step at a time(bv,boost controller,injectors,intercooler,etc) and building it. i have a t28 lying around. so will it better to order the hotshot manifold/pipping to get this done right or just buy the whole thing?

thanks


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

tony200 said:


> in the next upcoming months im planning on turboing the ga16. i was thinking instead of purchasing the kit all at once that i could buy parts one step at a time(bv,boost controller,injectors,intercooler,etc) and building it. i have a t28 lying around. so will it better to order the hotshot manifold/pipping to get this done right or just buy the whole thing?
> 
> thanks


I think if you actually part it out (using good parts), you will end up spending MORE than on the hotshot kit, which has everything you need. unless you wanted to work something out with hostshot, for there intercooler/downpipe/manifold/oil lines/JWT ecu, and get a cheaper turbo (used GTIR t28) or something.. then you would have to modify your intake piping a bit, but you may come out cheaper.

but i dont know any of hotshots prices, nor am i affiliated with them.. its up to you bro, i wish you the best of luck


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

peicing it together like i did was about $1000 cheaper. i used a t25 and a log manifold, which is worse than what comes with the HS kit, but i also has a greddy bov, boost controller, more gauges, and I LEARNED MORE by piecing it together


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> in the next upcoming months im planning on turboing the ga16. i was thinking instead of purchasing the kit all at once that i could buy parts one step at a time(bv,boost controller,injectors,intercooler,etc) and building it. i have a t28 lying around. so will it better to order the hotshot manifold/pipping to get this done right or just buy the whole thing?
> 
> thanks


Depends on time, budget, and resources. I pieced together my kit initially but that was because I wanted to use some different components than Hot Shot offered. Despite saving $ on certain things I spent more $ overall in the end. The other thing is that the turbo that comes on the Hot Shot kit is a much better turbo than the T28, hence the reason for the change. Having had both a T28 and GT28RS on my GA I'd rather have the GT28RS anyday.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea the gt28rs sounds more convienent. i believe its the same found on the pulsar gtir. i looked for prices on hotshot.com. they have "do it yourself kits" available. http://hotshot.com/products_turbos.htm.

ecu wise, im not sure if i would like to run on jwt due to that im currently running with the apexi s-afc and make it compensate with 370cc injectors/fuel rail and cobra maf. for the intercooler. im finding 1 that is medium size similar to the hotshot. now the problem is the oil pan. i believe i have to drill a 5/16 hole with fitting.
this might be easy cause its similiar to an sr20 setup. alot of configurating though.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> yea the gt28rs sounds more convienent. i believe its the same found on the pulsar gtir. i looked for prices on hotshot.com. they have "do it yourself kits" available. http://hotshot.com/products_turbos.htm.
> 
> ecu wise, im not sure if i would like to run on jwt due to that im currently running with the apexi s-afc and make it compensate with 370cc injectors/fuel rail and cobra maf. for the intercooler. im finding 1 that is medium size similar to the hotshot. now the problem is the oil pan. i believe i have to drill a 5/16 hole with fitting.
> this might be easy cause its similiar to an sr20 setup. alot of configurating though.


The GT28RS in NOT on the pulsar, a standard T28 is. 

Oil pan needs a fitting I think my return line is a -10. Oil return is totally different from an SR20 in that we return ours to the pan and they return their's to the block. 

I used the Forge motorspot IC and it has worked perfect thus far.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh ok. looks like i miscalculated. so which engine can i get the gt28rs? also, would stock injectors and fuel pump handle 6-8 psi ?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> oh ok. looks like i miscalculated. so which engine can i get the gt28rs? also, would stock injectors and fuel pump handle 6-8 psi ?


The GT28RS is NOT a factory offered turbo. It is an aftermarket performance turbo recently designed by Garrett. You will not find one for less than $950 if you are buying new and used they will still get $700+. 

Stock injectors will be well past their capacity at 6-8 PSI. Fuel pump will be OK but any higher than that and I would upgrade. 

Not to mention that the stock MAF will give up the ghost at about 7 psi.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

The GT28RS is a great turbo but as wes said it's also expensive. If you're piecing together a kit on a budget you can get a used T28 for a lot cheaper.
Still unless you know what you're doing it'd be easier to buy the HS kit. You get a better turbo and you don't have to deal with things like clocking the turbo.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

sounds good. yea i checked for the price of the gt28rs. wow i didnt know it was that expensive. like almost $1000 for the turbo. i think ill be better off with just the pulsar t28 for now. can i boost a little bit more past 10 psi with cobra maf and stock injectors/fuel pump while running the apexi s-afc?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> sounds good. yea i checked for the price of the gt28rs. wow i didnt know it was that expensive. like almost $1000 for the turbo. i think ill be better off with just the pulsar t28 for now. can i boost a little bit more past 10 psi with cobra maf and stock injectors/fuel pump while running the apexi s-afc?


Didn't I already answer this? NO YOU CAN'T the stock injectors cannot support that amount of HP. You need 370 CC injectors minimum. Not sure why that is such an issue as they are a CHEAP upgrade.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

my mistake. i think i meant something else like the fuel pump.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> my mistake. i think i meant something else like the fuel pump.


As stated, fuel pump is good to about 200ish WHP. Above that others have had issues with detonation that upgrading the fuel pump seemed to solve.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh ok thats sound good enough. i would like to start out at 6-8 psi and move my way up. i just talked to andreas miko recently and he gave me some tips about piecing the parts together.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

wes, what kind of fittings and lines do i need for the setup. also will my ecu be able to read boost while runinning my apexi s-afc?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> wes, what kind of fittings and lines do i need for the setup. also will my ecu be able to read boost while runinning my apexi s-afc?


Here is someone that sells a fitting kit...http://www.sr20forum.com./showthread.php?t=121735

The ECU does not read boost, it only sees air coming through the MAF. If the S-AFC is not programmed to run the injectors and MAF you will have serious issues!


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

wes, whats your opinion on a t25 instead of a t28.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> wes, whats your opinion on a t25 instead of a t28.


What are your goals? Power, spool up, etc.....


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

both fast spool, and power


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

then prolly the t28rs, its suppose to have great response and good power.. that is what wes uses on his car i believe....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> both fast spool, and power


The T25 will spool VERY quickly at the cost of not being able to support as much peak HP as the T28.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

It says up to 350 hp here ... you're short by 100. Just kiddin =)


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i would like to have fast spool up around 2500 rpm and still have a good amount of power. plus i was told that the turbo will heat up.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you might want to check out Wes's write ups.. cuz the t28rs is one of the best turboes for our cars.. i believe most of them spool around 2500... check out his website.. its in his sig


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

ok the 1 thing that bothers me the most is that some people tell me that the gt28rs is too big of a turbo for our engines and ill be better off with a t04.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> ok the 1 thing that bothers me the most is that some people tell me that the gt28rs is too big of a turbo for our engines and ill be better off with a t04.


Who is telling you this and do they have more experience with turbo's on the GA16 than we do? The GT28RS as you have already said, is out of your budget so don't consider it. The GT28R with a .63 exhaust housing is going to be the PERFECT turbo for what you want to accomplish. 

Honestly we have hands on experience with turbo GA16's, and I am assuming the people you are talking too do not. I realize that sizing is something that can be figured out but real world knowledge goes a long way here IMHO.

And a T04 compared to a GT28RS, do you have ANY IDEA how big a T04 is compared to the GT28RS? That person is smoking CRACK!!!!! Not only will the GT28RS spool better it will not fall off on top end power!!!!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey Wes is the gt28rs just a great all around turbo? I see it in many turbo kits for many types of cars.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

scrappy said:


> Hey Wes is the gt28rs just a great all around turbo? I see it in many turbo kits for many types of cars.


For any motor between 1.6 and 2.0 litres it is an AWESOME turbo. Incredible response and enough airflow to support about 340 WHP. It is like having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea wes i agree with you. i showed them prove that the gt28rs is perfect for our motors. they were suprised.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tony200 said:


> yea wes i agree with you. i showed them prove that the gt28rs is perfect for our motors. they were suprised.


just remember to tell your friends, the have to remember that different motors respond to different turboes... t04 are huge turbo, that like go on single turboed supras and other big motor cars...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> The GT28R with a .63 exhaust housing is going to be the PERFECT turbo for what you want to accomplish.


and heres what it looked like on my GA16...mean as hell i think


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

thats sick. looking good. by any chance notanotherhonda, do you still have the hotshot manifold for sell still?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> thats sick. looking good. by any chance notanotherhonda, do you still have the hotshot manifold for sell still?


It is NOT a HS manifold. It is a log manifold that someone made. Not that it isn't a nice manifold, but it is totally different than the HS manifold.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

wes, what kind of gaskets came in the kit?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> wes, what kind of gaskets came in the kit?


Did I not already say that I DIDN'T buy the kit??? Anyway I bought all OEM gaskets for the turbo and manifold...


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

no i had the impression that you bought the kit at first and then later on fix the piping


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tony200 said:


> no i had the impression that you bought the kit at first and then later on fix the piping





wes said:


> I pieced together my kit initially but that was because I wanted to use some different components than Hot Shot offered.


he answer it a few times.. maybe you shoudl reread the post just to make sure you remember what people are saying..


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

looks like i got caught up on the other post but nevermind. anyways, what kind of downpipe could i use thats available that would fit?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hotshot would be a good one


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> looks like i got caught up on the other post but nevermind. anyways, what kind of downpipe could i use thats available that would fit?


OK this is much more complicated than asking what works and what doesn't. If you are using the Hot Shot manifold then use the Hot Shot down pipe.

Otherwise if you have a log manifold then you will have to have a down pipe fabricated for your particular setup. 

This is part of the appeal of the HS kit. You don't have to source everythign out, it is there for you...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> OK this is much more complicated than asking what works and what doesn't.


i am actually startin to think this might be to that point where it would be better for him and the car to buy the kit. there are soo many parts and unless you do months of researchin or have a previous knowledge it might not be worth it. im sure he can do it, but it will be more beneficial for him just to go with a kit


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

ive been having some time researching. so far i have things situated and planned out. just got an intercooler, ordering a t28 and on my way buying a manifold and other goodies and still be at a good budget. :cheers:


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

wes, would it be possible to run a ford maf on our motors when boost is increased?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the ford cobra MAF yes, becuase jwt sells them, but you would have to get the right map for it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> wes, would it be possible to run a ford maf on our motors when boost is increased?



OK you have JUST PROVED that you have NOT SEARCHED or READ NPM. Go read it, I mean sit down and FIGURE IT OUT, and THEN maybe ask questions.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> OK you have JUST PROVED that you have NOT SEARCHED or READ NPM. Go read it, I mean sit down and FIGURE IT OUT, and THEN maybe ask questions.


now now wes, take a seat and take a couple breaths. we all know searchin to WAY too easy to get the answers.




tony, you really should stop posting, you look dumber by the minute. Just like your 15.24 pass at the track. :loser:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> the ford cobra MAF yes, becuase jwt sells them, but you would have to get the right map for it.


Ok here you go... I guess unless I show you exactly hwere stuff is you won't try and learn more on your own. 

Taken From NPM: 

"Given that the 240SX MAF was maxed and the 370CC injectors were VERY close we had to think about what we were going to do next. After some research we decided to use the Ford Cobra MAF, MSD 50 Lb Injectors, A JGY fuel rail, and a Nismo FPR." 

The rest of the article can be read here. 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may05/evil_twin/


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i know how it works wes, did you mean to post towards tony's post. 


btw, it the new set up running.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> i know how it works wes, did you mean to post towards tony's post.
> 
> 
> btw, it the new set up running.


Sorry man, that was directd at Tony.... 

HAHA apparently you haven't read the article either.... It made 252 WHp on the new setup.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, i know that too, but last i heard you were talkin to jwt bout setting up another stage map for a morely fine tune, then you are goin to crank up the boost... trust me, i keep up


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea man when are going to crank up the boost? it will be awesome. mike young posted in 1 of the threads before that he cranked it up a notch....not sure 18-20psi im assuming. i have to search.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If we want to talk about the project it should be done in the evil twin thread in the NPM section......


----------

